# Canadian fishing trip in early June



## shall (4 mo ago)

Hi. My friend and I are going to Canada (Lake Nipigon area) in the search of trophy pike and walleye. Since this trip is new to us, we were hoping for recommendations.

1. What lb braid? 50 was the recommendation to us.
2. How big of a leader? Does color (black, silver, green) make a difference?
3. Since we will be mostly trolling, any lure (with size and color) recommendations? We heard spoons and hot n tots worked well.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Nipigon has it's own regulations.
Barbless hooks meaning a fingernail won't snag or bump on a crushed flat to shank barb.

Steel leaders can reduce catches.
Ball bearing swivels can help with common spoons twists when trolling. Quality swivels (well all tackle vs cheap).
Not all spoons will perform great being trolled or even with a swivel.

3/4 oz. Daredevil imitations worked for me.
And get you some Williams wobblers. Silver. Gold. Hammered. Smooth. Maybe more silvers than golds.
Why they work when others don't , I attribute to Canada and the fish there. L.o.l....I don't have another reason.

Bring some fire tiger rapalas. Not floaters. Though you could bring some of them too.
There are other fish there if walleye or pike are off on a given day.

Nipigon is big. Watch the danged weather close.
For fish , watch the water temps.
There are multiple inlets. With warmer water leaving them. A sunny day can warm the feed more.
There is thermal mass in areas of Nipigon. How does areas of rock heated during the day affect the water temps near?
That is very different than other areas.

There are "niches". Varying by conditions including weather where older fish know multiple sites that suit them best at/in.
Not always in the lake. Keep that in mind if the weather is not good on the lake or fishing slows and you want to explore. Not just a more sheltered area but different temps , and prey ambush advantage sites.
Yes walleye like a little current. So can a pike. How and where they hunt when active can be close , but seperate.
That hints casting can beat trolling sometimes. Sometimes. Due to site, and prey behavior expectations.

Nipigon gets fished enough the fish are not ignorant.
It is what it is due to the regulations on it.
But bring some outside the box ideas if standard offerings and presentations are not getting much action.
Some slow jigs around 3/8 headed. 
Maybe a foot long or longer lure if in a warm water area.

Spoons and rapalas did well last visit.
Nothing jumbo for lure size produced much as we were around ice out time and cold water. Though a large perch nabbed a big weedless Johnson spoon after multiple attempts. 

I had braid cut when two pike went after a crocodile spoon at the same time. First time I used braid in Canada.
( For years I ran 8 pound mono...)
A twelve pound mono's equivalent in braid should suffice. Go bigger if there is any doubt. Be sure drag is set well enough below breaking point and knots compliment braid. Big pike can blow up boat side at landing time and the surge of take off has broke many an anglers line. If not hearts. Braid doesn't (in my opinion) soak up shock very well vs mono's stretch.
The drawback to a lighter drag / lighter line is a biggie running into cover. I watched one brute headed for logs and couldn't turn it.
Bigger line /rig would have helped. IF the pike still didn't note the lines bulk.
I brought a twenty pound mono stocked rod but didn't use it much., if at all last time.. Of course I still wonder about that log pike vs it , had I been using it. l.o.l..


----------



## shall (4 mo ago)

Waif said:


> Nipigon has it's own regulations.
> Barbless hooks meaning a fingernail won't snag or bump on a crushed flat to shank barb.
> 
> Steel leaders can reduce catches.
> ...


Thank you for the info....appreciate it!


----------



## Brian027 (Mar 1, 2016)

I have zero experience with that lake, however we’ve made several late May/early June trips to Canada for pike. 
For my pike rods I use 20# braid tied directly to 40# flouro leader. If you choose steel leader, go with black vs stainless as it’s a lot less visible. Leaders are 10-12” length with a quality snap (I’ve had pike pull out a small snap once).
I second the vote for Williams Wabler. I like w60 size. You may find the pike in shallow that time of year and a shallow running spoon like the wabler, will run above the weeds. You may may also do better casting for them in the shallows and these spoons work great. My best colors are Orange/Yellow and Firetiger. (Hint: take a black sharpie to repaint the black stripes as they wear off). Little Cleo’s would be my 2nd choice for deeper fish. Weedless Johnson Silver minnows are in my box too, for heavy weed areas. Firetiger and silver. 
You’re going to love this trip! Good luck!
B


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

I used 12" 65# fluorocarbon leader for pike last trip and went through 2 leaders for I think 70 pike. No break offs. Heavy mono would work well too.

50# braid is overkill. 30 is more than enough. I'd go 20#.

Hard to beat Williams spoons for slow trolling. Take a few rapalas and a few larger profile cranks. Don't need to be big baits.

For casting, bucktail jig with a fresh caught bait like a small perch works great if allowed. Also a big twister tail on a jig can work well. A 5" swimbait would be in my tackle box too.


----------



## shall (4 mo ago)

Brian027 said:


> I have zero experience with that lake, however we’ve made several late May/early June trips to Canada for pike.
> For my pike rods I use 20# braid tied directly to 40# flouro leader. If you choose steel leader, go with black vs stainless as it’s a lot less visible. Leaders are 10-12” length with a quality snap (I’ve had pike pull out a small snap once).
> I second the vote for Williams Wabler. I like w60 size. You may find the pike in shallow that time of year and a shallow running spoon like the wabler, will run above the weeds. You may may also do better casting for them in the shallows and these spoons work great. My best colors are Orange/Yellow and Firetiger. (Hint: take a black sharpie to repaint the black stripes as they wear off). Little Cleo’s would be my 2nd choice for deeper fish. Weedless Johnson Silver minnows are in my box too, for heavy weed areas. Firetiger and silver.
> You’re going to love this trip! Good luck!
> B


Thank you....it looks like a flouro leader is the way to go...I was hesitant about it....


----------



## shall (4 mo ago)

sureshot006 said:


> I used 12" 65# fluorocarbon leader for pike last trip and went through 2 leaders for I think 70 pike. No break offs. Heavy mono would work well too.
> 
> 50# braid is overkill. 30 is more than enough. I'd go 20#.
> 
> ...


50# did seem like a lot....I don't have the Williams spoons (though it looks like I need to get some), but I have some Mepps Syclops the seem similar


----------



## Brian027 (Mar 1, 2016)

It doesn’t hurt to get a few steel leaders too. I also bring quality spare treble hooks for spoons (size 1/0 and size 2/0). I sharpen hooks often and replace when they loose the point. Sharp hooks = more fish landed. And really big pike can bend out a hook. If you’re going with an outfitter or lodge, ask for a pike net for the boat. If you have to bring your own, ask for one for Christmas


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

shall said:


> Thank you....it looks like a flouro leader is the way to go...I was hesitant about it....


It's fine. just inspect regularly. You can take a 25 yard spool with you and retie as you feel you need to.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

shall said:


> 50# did seem like a lot....I don't have the Williams spoons (though it looks like I need to get some), but I have some Mepps Syclops the seem similar


Williams are light and flutter a lot. Syclops are significantly heavier for their size.

That said... you'll take all kinds of sh** with you and use like 4 things lmao


----------



## shall (4 mo ago)

sureshot006 said:


> Williams are light and flutter a lot. Syclops are significantly heavier for their size.
> 
> That said... you'll take all kinds of sh** with you and use like 4 things lmao


haha....sounds about right


----------



## shall (4 mo ago)

Brian027 said:


> It doesn’t hurt to get a few steel leaders too. I also bring quality spare treble hooks for spoons (size 1/0 and size 2/0). I sharpen hooks often and replace when they loose the point. Sharp hooks = more fish landed. And really big pike can bend out a hook. If you’re going with an outfitter or lodge, ask for a pike net for the boat. If you have to bring your own, ask for one for Christmas


Do you have a specific brand that you use for quality snaps and swivels? I usually buy premade stuff, but I'll do my own leaders for this.


----------



## Brian027 (Mar 1, 2016)

I like a cross lock snap that doubles back over both sides of the snap to close.


----------



## shall (4 mo ago)

Brian027 said:


> I like a cross lock snap that doubles back over both sides of the snap to close.
> View attachment 856080


Cool...thanks again....appreciate it!


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Brian027 said:


> I like a cross lock snap that doubles back over both sides of the snap to close.
> View attachment 856080


Have you tried Stay-lok? They're a bit wider due to the loop, but the loop would also catch if it somehow came undone. I've used both with no issues but have stuck with these for my expensive musky lures.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

May want to check out www.muskyshop.com or www.muskytackleonline.com 

They have quality components for toothy fish. Might be able to find the components cheaper but they're good places to shorten the list of options.


----------



## Brian027 (Mar 1, 2016)

I have not, but I think I’ll be placing and order. They look pretty strong. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## rector piscator (Jun 12, 2008)

PM sent


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

shall said:


> 50# did seem like a lot....I don't have the Williams spoons (though it looks like I need to get some), but I have some Mepps Syclops the seem similar





sureshot006 said:


> Williams are light and flutter a lot. Syclops are significantly heavier for their size.


I can vouch for Syclops #5 in Gold and in Fire Tiger. Casts great and good hooks. It's all I use when chasing pike up there. Walleyes like them too.


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

I know nothing about pike fishing so take anything I say with a grain of salt. You might want to think about taking some #5 Mepps spinners.

If you want to get your heart racing, take some top waters. (Zara spook)


Edit
30 pound braid and fluoro should be fine. If you want go to higher fluoro. Just make sure you check it after every fish (boated or not)

lighter drag, you can palm your reel if you have to.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Northernfisher said:


> I know nothing about pike fishing so take anything I say with a grain of salt. You might want to think about taking some #3 Mepps spinners.
> 
> If you want to get your heart racing, take some top waters. (Zara spook)


#5 mepps are better IMO. That is if you anticipate encountering larger than hammer handles.


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

sureshot006 said:


> #5 mepps are better IMO. That is if you anticipate encountering larger than hammer handles.



My best day was 70 pike before lunch, all on the same number 3 mepps. My biggest on a #3 mepps is 42" (twice)

Edit. Correction. Number 5 mepps. Thanks @sureshot006


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

Northernfisher said:


> My best day was 70 pike before lunch, all on the same number 3 mepps. My biggest on a #3 mepps is 42" (twice)



I stand corrected. You are right. #5 mepps.









Pike gear suggestions


I am planning a trip the end of July to Saskatchewan to target pike. My goals are: A 36 " + on a fly rod. A 40 " + on any gear. Fly rod would be a supper bonus. To have a blast for four days, and fish my heart out. Do any of you have any gear suggestions? I will take my 9 foot ten...




www.michigan-sportsman.com


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Northernfisher said:


> I stand corrected. You are right. #5 mepps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I know LOL


----------



## fishlogic (Feb 28, 2010)

> shall said:
> Hi. My friend and I are going to Canada (Lake Nipigon area) in the search of trophy pike and walleye. Since this trip is new to us, we were hoping for recommendations.
> 
> 1. What lb braid? 50 was the recommendation to us.
> ...


I primarily fish for trophy pike on my trips.

I use spinning and baitcaster set-ups.

For spinning, MH rod with a series 4000 reel spooled with 20lb braid and a 20 to 40lb titanium leader (usually single stranded, 12"). This is for lighter tackle under 1.5oz. So, larger spoons, plastics, spinnerbaits, some topwater.

For early season, I use my spinning set-ups with slower presentations. Mostly plastics like 8" curly tail grubs, paddletails and flukes. These are unweighted and instead of the titanium leader I use a solid wire leader (100 to 175lb and easy to make). Suspending twitch baits can be good too. Ideally you do not want a swivel with twitch baits, so solid wire leaders are good for these as well. However, I will still use single stranded titanium with a swivel because it's just easy.

For my baitcasters I use 50lb and 65/85lb braid. I will use 50 to 80lb titanium leaders most of the time. For most cranks, I am fine using multi-stranded leaders but still like single stranded - up to 18" for these now since the lures are longer (I try to match the length of the leader to the lure). The only issue with single stranded is that it is more prone to kinking. Once kinked, I replace it with a new one.

The baitcaster+50lb braid is for throwing larger lures or lures that produce a lot of resistance in the water (e.g., double bladed baits). So, this is what I go to for lures like Savage Gear 4Play and larger twitch baits.

The baitcaster+65/85lb braid I use for trolling larger baits. I will troll with the other set-ups with lighter lures. However, for bigger lures I go with a beefier set-up. Line counter reel and a heavier rod. For this, I will use 125+lb mono or fluoro leader because I want a longer leader (2 to 3') for greater protection from rocks etc. Pike tend to wrap the line around them more often too when you have so much line out, so a longer leader is good. Especially one of larger diameter that won't dig into the fish.

Leader color I doubt matters at all. Maybe in gin clear water? Not sure. I stick with black and camo.

For trolling, you can use a lot of lures. Spoons are great - anything 4 to 5" is good (Yellowbird Doctor, Eppinger Dardevle, Len Thompson, Pelican, Williams....). Stick baits are good (Rapala, Live Target, Bomber...whatever. There are tons, just base it on the depth you want to target). The size will depend on time of year. Toward fall, I go bigger. Summer I will use 5 to 6" stick baits - fall up to 12" (e.g., Rapala Otus and Peto..again, there are tons to choose from). You do not NEED to go larger though. Use whatever you have, it will still work.

I only troll summer and fall. Spring they are in 1-3' of water and very lethargic. So, all casting.

If you are trolling weeds, try to go weedless as possible. Johnson Silver Minnows are super effective. Would never go fishing without some in my box.

I love Hot'n'Tots for walleye. Never used them for pike, but I am sure they would work.

Lure colors...meh. I am not a color guy. I just pick lures that represent natural prey (black/silver, blue/silver, black/gold etc.) and others that have good contrasting colors (e.g., firetiger, white/pink, white/red, yellow/red). For plastics, it is mostly white and pink.

If I could stick to one method, it would be casting and trolling spoons. Very effective and very easy to manage. A single treble is a dream....


----------



## shall (4 mo ago)

fishlogic said:


> I primarily fish for trophy pike on my trips.
> 
> I use spinning and baitcaster set-ups.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info!


----------

